# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  شعر بدوي عن الأردن

## mylife079

شعر بدوي عن الأردن

**واذا قالت قال (تفهم) :اصل وكرامه وجود.
*والاخلاق والشرف على الراس موجود.
*وان تغيرنا ...غير لأصلنا نعود .
*سهر وسمر نجر الربابه وندق العود .
*وفنجان القهوه يلالي بنص القعده مصمود.
*والدله تنادي صب إقهوه يا عبود.
*وبالكرم والضيافه دوم نجود .
*وضيفنا دوم بالخير موعود.
*ترحنا فرح..... باللمه الكل من حولك موجود . (الترح :العزاء) 
*وعدونا من بعيد يلد ويبتعد عنا ويذود . (يذود :بمعنا يختبأ او يتحصن )
*وهذا مو كلامنا بالعكس كل العالم عليه شهود.
انت اردني افتخرارفع راسك وخلي زندك مشدود 
*هاض احنا من زمان وان مرت علينا عهود *

----------


## دليلة

احلى تحيه لاحلى شعب الشعب الاردني الاصيل

----------


## mylife079

شكرا يا بنت الجزائر يا اصيله 

نورتي الموضوع

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

[align=center]والنعم والله بشاعرها وناقلها 

 لاهنت على الاختيار الجميل ... صح لسانك 


قرات قصيده لشاعر اردني وكانت جميله جدا وجزله وهي لاب يتكلم عن عقوق ابناءه له بعد مابلغ الكبر 

 وهي باللهجه البدويه 

 اتمنى لو متوفره عندك ان تطرحها لنا ... 


 دمت استاذي[/align]

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على مرورك صديقي جاري البحث عنها

----------


## mylife079

*قصة قصيده قديمه من التراث البدوي الاردني 
قصيده معبره عن عقوق الوالدين ومرارة جحود النعمه 
وبغض النظر عن الاختلاف حول قائل هذه الابيات فانها تهز العواطف 
وتشرح ماساة العقوق بصوره ابدع قائلها في الوصف
ويا طروش يلي ناحرين المراجيب….. 


ويا طروش يلي ناحرين المراجيب
واتريضولي و قصروا من خطاكم
واخذوا كلام الصدق ما به تكاذيب
وياموافقين الخير حنا وياكم
وهديت بيكم رادلن لوادي سلاحيب
ولقيت بصة خامدة في جماكم
وثمان سنين ارطب القلب ترطيب
والتاسعة وانا اترجى حداكم
واجيكم عن الوعر مع تداريب
ومن خوفي يابوي عايل يجهد بلاكم
واسعى مع الخلقان وارافق الذيب
ومن خوف لا ينقص عليكم عشاكم
و عيال ما سرحتكم مع الاجانيب
ولا عالصقعة كليتم غداكم
ويا عيال ما ضربتكم بالمصاليب
ولا سمعت الجيران جظة بكاكم
و احفيت رجلي في سموم اللواهيب
وخليت لحم الريم يخالط عشاكم
وقمت اتعكز فوق عوج المذاريب
وقصرت خطاي يوم طالن خطاكم
ويا عيال اخوالكم مروبين بالطيب
وما تعلموني هالردا منين جاكم
وهبم يا جيل الخنا كلكم عيب
يلي على الوالد كثير لغاكم
وانتم تبعتم صفر العراقيب
ما هن معزة سود الله قراكم
وريت نساكم ما تحبل ولا تجيب
وتقعد بطالة جالسات بلاكم
وعسى قمركم لا يطلع و لا يغيب
والشمس مطليه ويعتم سماكم*

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

[align=center]قصيده قويه بكلماتها جزله بقافيتها محزنه في معناها 

 ومن اجمل القصائد اللي قراءتها سابقا 

 وهاانت سيدي تتوج هذه الصفحه بهذه القصيده الجميله 


 مؤلم هو الاحساس بالظلم وخاصه لمن تعب وربى وضحى 


 صح لسانك ملياااار .. وصح لسان شاعرها 


 واشكرك على قبول طلبي ووضع القصيده 

 لاهنت 


 لك جل احترامي [/align]

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

[imgr]http://quran.maktoob.com/vb/up/11850509011986725355.gif[/imgr]

يسلمووو محمد ع شعر رائع

----------


## تحية عسكريه

*وهذا مو كلامنا بالعكس كل العالم عليه شهود.
انت اردني افتخرارفع راسك وخلي زندك مشدود 
*هاض احنا من زمان وان مرت علينا عهود *


صح لسانك  أبو حميد ما قصرت والنعم فيك

----------


## Rahma Queen

* مشكور "mylife" على الموضوع الشيق
بس بصراحه الشعر التاني احلى من الاول
مع اني ما افهمت شي
بس اخوي شرحلي اياه*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

عفيه محمد عفيه والله انه هاد الكلام الصح

----------


## mylife079

شكرا للجميع على المرور

----------


## mylife079

> [align=center]قصيده قويه بكلماتها جزله بقافيتها محزنه في معناها [/align][align=center]
> 
> ومن اجمل القصائد اللي قراءتها سابقا 
> 
> وهاانت سيدي تتوج هذه الصفحه بهذه القصيده الجميله 
> 
> 
> مؤلم هو الاحساس بالظلم وخاصه لمن تعب وربى وضحى 
> 
> ...


 
شكرا الك كتير وعلى ردك على موضوعي 
كل الاحترام والتقدير الك اخي لا شكر على واجب

----------


## دموع الغصون

شعر رائع و كلمات ولا أروع والبدو معروفين بفصاحتهم وبلاغتهم وحكمتهم ونظرتهم الشمولية للحياة 
القصيدة الأولى رائعة والتانية أروع كلنا فخر بتراثنا و بشعرنا 
مشكور على الموضوع الرائع والمجهود الطيب 
ودي

----------


## Kasmoo

اوه الشعر حلو :Icon32:

----------


## لالو

حلووووووووووو كتير الله يعطيك الف عافيه  وراح انشاء الله الكل يكون عاجبتو هدي القصيده

----------


## الشاعر باسل معابرة

كلمات جميلة يعطيك العافية

----------

